# OKI proColor pro920WT orders?



## oneWithjazz (Feb 1, 2015)

Is there anyone doing fulfillment services that offer heat transfers printed from an OKI proColor pro920WT?

Thanks.


----------



## jaroh (Mar 11, 2014)

Why you want it in OKI laser?


----------



## oneWithjazz (Feb 1, 2015)

jaroh said:


> Why you want it in OKI laser?



Because I like that printer's quality, speed and versatility.

U got something better to offer?


----------

